# Medicated FET timeline



## bbeevvyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello could anyone clarify the timeline on a medicated FET with down regging, I'm confused.

I'm just about to book in my treatment....it's a long while since I saw the clinic to discuss things and I can't make head nor tail of my notes. I'm trying to figure out how long it is from the start of down regging to ET.

So I understand I start down regging on Buslerin on Day 21 of my cycle.  Then I've scribbled something about taking progesterone for 10-12 days.  So is that after down regging? In which case how long do you generally down reg for? Does ET happen straight at the end of taking the progesterone? 

Thanks in advance.  Could all be a bit academic as we only have one lonely frostie which I'm scared won't survive the thaw...


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi BBeevvyy
I'm just on a last stretch of a medicated FET - started Buserelin injections on 3rd December (day 23 for me as I have slightly longer cycle) and stayed on it for 3 weeks (would have been 2.5 weeks but Christmas got in the way  ). 
Had my baseline scan on 22nd December and started Progynova on 24th December. I reduced Buserelin from 0.5 to 0.2 also on 24th December. I continued on Progynova for 1.5 weeks and had my lining scan on 4th January. Started Progesterone supplementation on 7th January and alos took my last Buserelin injection then. I then had ET on 13th January (so seven days after). I continue taking Progynova and Progesterone now until my OTD. 
I hope this helps, good luck! xx


----------



## bbeevvyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks mmj that does help.  I'm trying to figure out when it best fits round things already in the diary though I think I it's a bit pointless even trying! The very best of luck for your OTD x


----------

